# Look at my new Gerb.



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

My new baby.
Though rats are better.
She dont like me much. 
I dont think she is a Gerb.
Also she has an eye problem that will be looked at by a vet later.
i dont know how to spell it so i just put Gerb. lol.








































Also can i Ask you guys to help me Find a name for my sweet girl.
you guys come up with good names thats why i ask.


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry, all the pics are no shows 

She would also really appreciate a friend as Gerbils are very social ;D


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Can't see the pics.  but grats on the new addition!


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

ummm...the pics do not show...


----------

